

Google is not making you stupid - mossplix
http://www.npr.org/blogs/13.7/2011/09/20/140625802/google-is-not-making-you-stupid

======
wccrawford
Oh lookie, a strawman!

The argument isn't that we are doing something new and therefore it's bad. The
argument is that the readily available information makes us lazier about
remember things, and thus when we aren't at a computer, we're dumber.

And it's probably actually true... It just doesn't matter. Unless we're
worried about Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome happening, then we'll have access to
computers.

And the stuff we do repeated, even with the help of Google, will be memorized
anyhow. Just for efficiency. It's just the least important stuff that gets
left to Google to remember.

~~~
yanw
You assume that tools aren't part of human evolution but they certainly are
and modem tools are no exception. I assume the cognitive powers used for
memorizing trivia will be reallocated to something else, they won't go away.

